# phosphate my problem?



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

MY dilema. Been battling algae for 4 months now. Started with BBA. Got rid of that by dosing excel. still some left but mostly gone. Checked water params and they are all good except my phosphate level is about 1ppm maybe a little more. Hard to tell by looking at a color chart. Anyway I have this thick green algae that grows on everything. Sand, plants, wood. Been doing a 25%-30% water change every other day for 2 weeks now. Seems to be reducing the amount but at the same time I am manually remosving what I can every water change. Im thinking my problem started when I removed a lot of plants. I mean a lot. Should I jut keep doing the water changes and add more plants to soak up the phosphates? Suggestions greatly appreciated.

Not exact casue Im at work but my params are about:
nitrates- 40ppm
nitrites- 0
ph- 6.8
phosphates- 1ppm
as for hardness and buffer they were in safe zone cant remember numbers.

just realized I havnt checked my ammonia. Last I did it was null or very low.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

When you remove a bunch of plants in a densely planted tank, you create some problems. Its like starting over new, so you will have some problems. How much light do you have? Ammonia almost always causes an outbreak of algae and so does low or fluctuating co2. Is the algae a stinky slime?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a total of 160 watts over the tank. 4x40 watt bulbs. Just checked my ammonia and yeah its at .6ppm doing a water change in a few. The algae seems to be receeding as Ive been doin water changes every other day to every three days for the pass two weeks. The algae doesnt stink. My tank has that nice earthy smell and its not strong or my bro would be complianing about it being its in the kitchen. Heres a pic of what Im talking about. Thanks for the info once again.

View attachment 177370


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is bacteria, and not an algea, I'm pretty sure.

When you uproot plants, as makinwar said, it causes problems like spiking ammonia etc etc
so it's recommend that after an uprooting that you do at least a 50-70% water change, and clean your filters media after a couple hours, or the next day. The week after, do the same.

I go a step further, and place the vacuum near the plants roots while I'm taking it up, to try to limit the problem as much as possible.

Your water params are perfect, even phosphate. You want them right at 1 or 2 ppm. I would concentrate on getting nitrates down to about 20ppm though, that wouldn't hurt.

That bacteria needs manually removed every time it shows up, and it will eventually go away after a month or so of doing good maintenance.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh that would definetely explain it. Been movn plants around so now I know the cause. Just did a 50% water change and yes Ive been removing most of the bacteria manually hehe. It does have a smellbut its kinda sweet smelln not foul at all. Thanks guys Ill get there just been a pain in the butt for the pass 4-5 months.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I feel your pain.. 
I used to wreck weekends working on my algea problems.
I'm so glad my new tank has been problem free up to this point. 
That makes me happy. lol


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

SOB!!! I just spent 2 hours cleaing my frikn tank and next morning bam its all back. Im bout ready to totally tear this thing apart. Any treatments for this crap? I have yet to ever add any chemicals but its war now. I do large water changes ever 2-3 days. Been doing that for a couple weeks and I thought things were looking up but not so much anymore. I really dont want to have to take my tank apart but its start to look that way. GAH!!


----------

